# Fur flip ups...



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

I don't know what you really call this, but Sandy's fur on her neck constantly flips up. After bathing her and blow drying it (and trying to 'train' it to lay flat) it lays nice and flat for about a day then starts flipping up again.

Somebody told me once not to cut it. I was thinking maybe using thinning shears to try and clean it up, but was told that is a no no.
Maybe a Mars stripper?

Thought I'd ask for some suggestions.

Thanks.

P.S.
No dogs allowed on the furniture...


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Allie’s does the exact same thing so I’m very interested in any suggestions you might get. Sandy is beautiful. We have the same ‘no dogs on furniture’ couch cover.?


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Duke is 9 and has always had the exact same thing. I gave up!! Moe has wavy hair down his back that I try and blow flat but it still eventually waves, however, his chest lays beautifully. I tried thinning Dukes. He's a trained hunter so hair isn't that important but it never helped so I gave up. Now that Duke is older his hair is wavy in an even wider pattern on his chest. I'm interested to see the answers.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

Wavy hair and associated 'feathers' are just part of the beauty of Golden's! I leave them alone, but trimming them will do not harm as long as you do not trim the soft fir below the top coat. That is the primary insulation for these dogs and can be damaged by cutting it off....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't think she looks bulky enough in the bib area to require too much thinning either with shears or stripper.

I would just train it to lie smooth. Use coconut oil or silk spirits (only a teeny drop!) to rub into that area and use a slicker to brush straight down. Do that a couple times a day and it should train the fur to lie smooth. 

When you blow dry, never "fluff" dry the long furnishings. Blow straight down while brushing straight down until completely dry.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> Use coconut oil or (only a teeny drop!) to rub into that area and use a slicker to brush straight down.


I don't know what silk spirits is/are. Is the coconut oil just the common coconut oil you would find someplace like the grocery store?
Put a drop on your hand, work it around on your hand, then rub into the fur? I may give that a try. Thank you.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^^^ This is what I use. You only use a tiny, rub on your hands, and smooth down on the bib. 











^^^ You probably could just use regular coconut oil, however the above is what I would use if I didn't have silk spirits. They sell these pretty cheap in the hair section at grocery stores. Again, would just squirt a tiny drop on hands and smooth in over the top while or after brushing. 

I think when the coat bunches up like that it could dry or staticky - so the above products may add moisture back in and are good for the coat.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> I think when the coat bunches up like that it could dry or staticky - so the above products may add moisture back in and are good for the coat.


Ok. Thanks!


----------

